# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Mac >  Problem me instalimin e Wirelessit

## Dardiafro

Pershendetje
Kam instaluar sistemin Mac OS X 10.6.8 ne Loptopin Hp Pavillion dv9700.
Por kam probleme me instalimin e warielesit.
Warielesi nuk i ka drajverat e instaluar dhe nuk po mundem ta shofe askunde.
Warielesi e kam te leshuar on ,por drita e warielesit nuk i ndezet fare.
Nese ka mundesi me treguar se si ta konfiguroj warielesin dhe menyren se si kerkohen drajverat e loptopit ne mac os x. Jam fillestar ne Mac os x ,por jam i perkushtuar qe te punoj me kete lloje sistemi, se eshte ka me pelqen shume

Ju lutem kerkoj ndihme nga ju.....

----------


## dardani8

Shiko  ketu, gjeje  WLAN kartelen tende  http://www.osx86.net/downloads.php?do=cat&id=9&page=4   edhe ndoshta  do te  gjesh  diqka,

ose kete link ketu http://www.osx86.net/view/1888-rt5390.html

shnet

----------


## white_snake

Une s'kam eksperience me Mac.
Por pyetja e pare qe me lind eshte, a eshte karta wireless e pershtatshme per sistemin operativ qe ke zgjedhur (MAC)?

Gjej cfare karte ke, e kerko te gjesh ne eshte e pershtatshme (compatible) me MAC.

----------


## evalt

duhet te kesh me siguri kete  sked wireless: Intel PRO Wireless 4965AGN

ketu ke driver-in / kext pe mac    http://iwidarwin.googlecode.com/svn/...10.5/iwifi.dmg

ketu http://code.google.com/p/iwidarwin/wiki/Installation 
  tutoriali se si te veprosh per ta instaluar ok

----------


## Dardiafro

Jo unë kam intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG

----------


## evalt

Intel® PRO/Wireless® 3945ABG

Best driver: Beta 06

    Supports 802.11b and 802.11g networks
    Supports open (no password) networks only
    Does not support WEP or WPA encrypted networks


link per download driver/ kext   http://www.mercurysquad.com/projectc...tel3945-06.zip


link-u komplet i sit-it  http://projectcamphor.mercurysquad.com/downloads/

----------

